# T Track??



## idiotstick (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone here in uk know where I can buy T-Track??
Many thanks.
Pete.


----------



## DSH (Jan 11, 2010)

Rockler and Woodcraft both carry it on-line and in their retail stores.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

At 80/20 Inc.










1050 is a thin .50" x 1.0" T-slotted aluminum profile made from 6105-T5 aluminum. This profile has one open T-slot and is compatible with all 10 Series fasteners and accessories.

Part No. Finish lbs. / Ft. Stock Length Moment of Inertia Area
1050  Clear Anodized .3679 145 In. IX= .0074"4
IY= .0323"4 .3161"2


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Peachtree and Incra as well.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Axminster have a couple of sections. I have their cheap blue series. They also sell Kreg T-Track.
Rutlands sell another section.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe this is not the response you wanted but I will share this experience with you.

I thought I wanted a T-track for a music stand I was building. Then, someone on this board suggested I cut the t-track myself directly into the wood with a router.

I tried that and I am very happy with the results

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53374

Be advised that you need to initially make one or more passes with just a straight bit. Then use the special "winged" bit to cut the t-track. There is too much material to clear out if you just use the special t-track bit.

This approach would not work in every application, but it worked great for my music stand. You will see that I have both a straight t-track to set the height and a curved one to set the angle of the music stand top.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have routed "T-Track" from within the wood. I got my bit from MCLS. I have also made it, by cutting 2 grooves of different widths. Inlaying a strip of birch ply, and then running a groove through the ply.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Orange Aluminum. Best price on the net for the 1/4" size. Like a 4' section for $7.12.
Good quality, easy to deal with. Standard problem of shipping costing as much as the item if you only want one. If you need several sections, it's great.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Mine is also on a router fence.


----------



## idiotstick (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your help, I am going to try the "Cut your own route" first.
Pete.


----------

